# Any platforms that let you trade commodities?



## Dowdy (21 March 2009)

I'm looking for a good platform that lets you trade commodities (gold, silver, copper etc), energy (oil, gas etc), indices (DOW, ASX etc) and agriculture (coca, coffee etc).

I found one - hymarkets.com  but i want to try and find a better one with lower spreads and minimal risk of capital - only risk around 10-100 dollars a trade with short spreads.

Does anyone know any good ones around?

IGMarkets seems to have a wide range of trading options but alot of people have complained about them so i'm staying away from them


----------



## glenn_r (21 March 2009)

http://www.cityindex.com.au/cfd_trading/cfd_markets.aspx


----------

